# FNRttC Southwold - Now Closed



## dellzeqq (4 Aug 2013)

August 30th
Stuart G
Robbie F
Rachel W
Stephen W
Claudine C
Susie F
Grahame D
Jenny M
Adrian
Gordon P
Titus H
Andrew B
Charlie B
David D
Ian A
(which means it's getting full)

September 6th
Olaf
Gordon P
Paul R
Sonia W
Sam W


----------



## StuAff (4 Aug 2013)

Er, thought I sent an email for this one...?


----------



## dellzeqq (4 Aug 2013)

better send another one quick!


----------



## StuAff (4 Aug 2013)

Done.


----------



## redfalo (4 Aug 2013)

Really looking forward to this!


----------



## StuAff (4 Aug 2013)

Me too. Looking forward to comparing this route to the Dun Run....


----------



## wanda2010 (5 Aug 2013)

Yay, I'm on the September ride. The downside is I won't have been on a bike for 7 weeks by that date. I might have to reconsider.


----------



## dellzeqq (5 Aug 2013)

1st ride
Stuart G
Robbie F
Rachel W
Stephen W
Claudine C
Susie F
Grahame D
Jenny M
Adrian C
Gordon P
Titus H
Andrew By
Charlie B
Martin B
Sandra S
(full)


2nd ride
Olaf S
Gordon P
Paul Rd
Sonia W
Stuart A
Miranda S
Ian A
Sam W
Martin T
Howard K
Eddie C
John K
Susie F
(ride now closed)


----------



## martint235 (5 Aug 2013)

I did send an email for the 6th Guv honest!!!


----------



## BigGee (5 Aug 2013)

Anybody else planning on cycling back to Ipswich to get the train home from there?

We did it last year and it is about a 40 miles, three hour ride with a stop off at the chippy in Leiston to refuel. Tickets are £8 at the moment and they are not going to get any cheaper than that. Let me know if anyone interested and we can try and co-ordinate trains. I am doing the August ride.


----------



## dellzeqq (5 Aug 2013)

I was about to send an e-mail on train tickets

As Grahame says - you can pick up a return for eight quid on Southern. You can even book from Darsham, although you can't book a bike space on the Darsham to Ipswich train. If I were coming back I'd book on the 16.49 from Darsham.

The ride to Ipswich is nice, although I'd be tempted to go via Saxmundham and Woodbridge, which is about 34 miles.


----------



## martint235 (5 Aug 2013)

Martin W?? Please, please, please let me make it to the list.


----------



## BigGee (5 Aug 2013)

I have just booked onto the 19.09 from Ipswich back to Liverpool St, back in London at 20.19 at a bargain £8!

That should allow three hours and plenty of spare to make the journey back.


----------



## dellzeqq (5 Aug 2013)

both rides now closed. I can put you on a reserve list if you e-mail me

fnrttc@yahoo.co.uk


----------



## srw (5 Aug 2013)

One of my colleagues reminded me that Adnams is based in Southwold. I feel a negotiation over a weekend away coming along.


----------



## dellzeqq (5 Aug 2013)

the route goes through the brewery.


----------



## rvw (5 Aug 2013)

dellzeqq said:


> the route goes through the brewery.


And you expect the entire ride to emerge at the other side?


----------



## dellzeqq (5 Aug 2013)

if anybody on the first ride would like to transfer to the second ride - let me know, please


----------



## StuAff (5 Aug 2013)

rvw said:


> And you expect the entire ride to emerge at the other side?


Oh dear. You mean I might be left on my own?


----------



## redfalo (6 Aug 2013)

Here's last year's route, BTW: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=ynssnxfewxudqqnl

I'm booked on the 17.49 Darsham / 18:43 Ipswich connection but intend to cycle back to Ipswich.


----------



## rvw (6 Aug 2013)

StuAff said:


> Oh dear. You mean I might be left on my own?


I have no interest in staying in a brewery - but on the back of the tandem I shall have little choice...


----------



## srw (6 Aug 2013)

You might be lucky - I might do as well as I did last time I tried to find a pub with some cyclists in it...


----------



## Gordon P (7 Aug 2013)

Booked on the 1909 for the first ride & the 1843 for the second one (obviously I'll be quicker for that one!)


----------



## StuartG (7 Aug 2013)

Hi DZ - the weekend cottage fell through so - I booked the 18:49 ex Darsham for £5.30 with railcard - bargain for 122 miles. Tempted to buy one the other way and save on ferries 

Should leave enough time for the Adnams to fix the thighs. Those 8 miles may be the hardest bit on the day ...


----------



## StuAff (7 Aug 2013)

Booked on the 1649- I've got a further 90 minute journey to get home afterwards so I don't want to be heading off too late.


----------



## PaulRide (8 Aug 2013)

Likewise on the 16.49. I am wondering whether I will have sorted out my neck pains in time for this, or whether I'll be needing one of them funny lying down bikes, which of course will be fun for getting on and off them boats.


----------



## dellzeqq (11 Aug 2013)

a full recce yesterday, which I found surprisingly hard work, made harder by an hour and fifty minute wait for the ferry at Harwich. No surprises, just full on enjoyment. 

Strip everything off your bikes that you don't need. Absolutely everything. You don't want anything taken out of you on the hilly bit at Brentwood, and I don't want to have people waiting at the top. Remember also that you have to carry your bikes quite a way on this trip. Be really careful about your clothing - it needs to be light, but you need flexibility. And pray for a following wind.


----------



## PaulRide (12 Aug 2013)

Sounding good DZ! 

I was out for four hours on the almost lo-pro road bike yesterday and my neck is fine. No recumbent needed here.


----------



## EltonFrog (23 Aug 2013)

I ask merely out of curiosity, why are these rides closed, is there a limit on numbers?


----------



## wanda2010 (23 Aug 2013)

Yes.


----------



## EltonFrog (23 Aug 2013)

wanda2010 said:


> Yes.



Are you replying to me? If so why is there a limit on numbers on these rides, there was about seventyhundred on the Whitsable ride?


----------



## EltonFrog (23 Aug 2013)

2613466 said:


> It involves three ferry crossings and the capacities of the boats dictate a maximum viable number to avoid lengthy waiting around.



I see, interesting, I did not know that.


----------



## User10571 (23 Aug 2013)

CarlP said:


> I see, interesting, I did not know that.


FYI info, as a general / loosely implemented practice.....
The number of riders on the Whitstable (and other ferry-free rides) is also 'capped', based on the max number of riders the half-way stop or destination can cater for - whichever of the two is the lesser, obvs


----------



## StuartG (23 Aug 2013)

Register early and often is the only advice I can proffer ...


----------



## srw (26 Aug 2013)

Eek. The Santana has a couple of damaged spokes at the back. I'm hoping one of the shops in Guildford can refit our spare spokes and retrue the wheel before Friday - otherwise I'll either have to do it myself on a hastily arranged day off on Friday or we'll be on the Thorn and bringing up the rear.

Don't ask how it happened - suffice it to say that there are some things that should never be put in proximity. SPD pedals and spokes are two of them.


----------



## andyman (30 Aug 2013)

Looks like I will be catching up with you lovely peeps a week earlier than originally planned, see you in Felixstowe 



srw said:


> .... or we'll be on the Thorn and bringing up the rear.


 
Well, possibly, as I'm alone so no Jo and no tandem to be even further behind you guys!


----------



## srw (30 Aug 2013)

We have a wheel. The bike will be reassembled after lunch.


----------



## CharlieB (30 Aug 2013)

srw said:


> We have a wheel. The bike will be reassembled after lunch.


You might find it easier with two.
Ker…

…tish


----------



## rvw (30 Aug 2013)

Bike now fully reassembled, fettled and tested (OK, twice round the close isn't much...) Bike bag sorted in case for when we have to disassemble it to blag our way get onto a train home.

Tea being prepared, along with bacon butties to keep us going through the night.


----------



## rvw (30 Aug 2013)

User13710 said:


> We've been admonished to strip the bikes down and lighten the load, and you're going to be lugging bacon sandwiches along? Can you manage an extra one for me? x


We're only planning to carry them part of the way!!


----------



## dellzeqq (30 Aug 2013)

Southwold 1 is go-go-go. I hope.


----------



## StuAff (30 Aug 2013)

Good luck everyone!


----------



## StuAff (30 Aug 2013)

2625861 said:


> If luck comes into it we have to be off piste on the plan.


Get piste in Southwold....


----------



## Wobblers (31 Aug 2013)

StuAff said:


> Get piste in Southwold....


 
Oh we did, we did...


----------



## srw (1 Sep 2013)

We left Southwold at 20 past 3, taking a taxi with the bits of our bike in its boot to Darsham railway station. I'd just sunk my third pint, and was congratulated by @theclaud for drinking quickly. Maybe she was telling me something. We were home by 7:30 after a simple journey (although the grandmother of the child in the train between Ipswich and London was mildly tiresome) and fell asleep shortly after inhaling fish and chips.


----------



## BigGee (1 Sep 2013)

The Southwold FNRttC, so good we have to do it twice! That in itself gives this ride a unique flavour as if it did not have enough unique selling points already. As is traditional for this ride, the weather gods had already given their blessing and so a group of 15 set off from HPC full of expectation about a great ride to come. It was not to disappoint.

The journey out of London was fairly uneventful, punctuated by a brief meeting with Sandra in Stratford, who was unfortunately unable to join us this time. The warm weather seemed to have fired up the boy racers of east London and we had one or two close enough encounters with them. All part of the joy of Romford Rd unfortunately. We had our first real stop in Brentwood, which was surprisingly civilized for once and some pre packed refuelling took place. We had a chat with the local street Pasteur's, patrolling the streets looking for waifs and strays, of which, from previous experience, there are usually plenty littering the streets of Brentwood at 2am on a Saturday morning, but not on this occasion. Then it was off into the night and the countryside, next stop Malden and our brief refuelling opportunity before the serious riding took place.

Due to the constraints on the ferry numbers, the ride splits in to two halves at this point, somewhat unfairly named teams fast and slow! This does give the chance though for those in the front group to give it a lash and really enjoy some full on fast group riding and boy did we. Gordon and I were meant to be leading this group but whilst we were having a momentary discussion about the route we found ourselves dropped off the back and had to chase like hell to catch up. I think they had to slow up for us in the end as it was one of those gaps that we seemed never quite able to close. This went on all the way down to Mersea and the ferry with everyone having a go at the front and pretty much all of hanging on at the back at times. This is probably the only the only FNRttC where we get the opportunity to do a prolonged fast ride like this and is all part of the uniqueness of this event. The only thing that did slow us up was Claudine popping a spoke on her back wheel. The wheel fortunately stayed reasonably true and a temporary fix was quickly made. I made a suggestion about proceeding at a more reasonable pace which everyone ignored and we pilled on until we hit the beach!

The ferryman, unlike last year was waiting for us this time and whisked us over to Brightlingsea over a slightly choppy River Colne. We had a brief regroup on the other side to let Adrian sort out Claude's wheel before we set off for Harwich. Here the effects of our burn down from Malden and a surprisingly strong headwind began to catch up with us and this turned into the hardest part of the ride. You can see the tall cranes of Felixstowe a long way out from Harwich but for a long time they never seemed to be getting any nearer. Eventually though we got off the country roads where we were getting battered by the wind, into the town and down to the port of Harwich where we were greeted by my mum and dad bearing coffee, biscuits and orange juice. Just about everything the weary riders needed at that point in their journey.

After a slightly long and worrying wait for the ferry to Felixstowe, during which time we were joined by the second team (I don't think it is fair to call them team slow!) it was onto the ferry again and another choppy crossing to Felixstowe and on to our much needed breakfast. This did not disappoint either, a different café to last year and recommended by the guys on the ferry. Quantity and quality both good and fuel was dually placed back in the tank for the final leg of the ride up to Southwold.

Last year this stretch seemed to take forever. It was really hot, everyone was cooked and it was a stuggle. This year despite a headwind it seemed to fly by. Spirit and conversation was good, no-one was obviously struggling and as Suzie kept reminding everyone, the prospect of beer was getting forever closer. In what seemed like no time at all, the jewel of the Suffolk coast came into view over the marshes and suddenly we were outside the Sole Bay Inn, basking in the sun and the glory of the ride, pints of Adnams in hand!

We spent a very pleasant hour or so there and then Charlie, Gordon, Michael and myself wearily got ourselves back in the saddle for the trek back down to Ipswich and the train home. This was a long 38 miles after the day we had had and so we followed last years plan of breaking the journey in Leiston for a bag of chips to sustain us. Unfortunately when we got there last years chip shop seemed to have closed/moved or simply no longer exists. Some chatty friendly locals quickly recommended another establishment but we has to wait till 16.30 for this to open. The chips were good but it did end up putting us under a little bit of time pressure to back to Ipswich for our train. We summoned our last remaining energy and pressed on, finally making it with 25 minutes to spare.

I ended up with 173 miles, which should probably have been 4 or 5 further as I forgot to switch the garmin back on when I left HPC. Here is the route if anyone is interested.

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/368455653

All that remains is to say thanks to Simon and everyone on the ride for making it such an enjoyable experience and in particular to my companions on the long ride back to Ipswich. It was good to share it and I could sense the feeling of satisfaction amongst all of us whilst sitting on the train on the way home.

The debate about which is the favourite of the Friday night rides is much like that concerning the classic monuments of cycling. Milam-San Remo may be the earliest, maybe this is like Brighton. Leige-Baston-Leige may be the oldest and hilliest, maybe this like Swansea. Whitstable with its colours of the countryside and its frequent rain may be like the Tour of Lombardy. Try as I might, I unfortunately can't really match Paris-Roubaix but Southwold is definitely like The Tour of Flanders, simply the best!


----------



## srw (1 Sep 2013)

Just in case you ever hear anyone tell you Suffolk is pancake flat - it isn't. It rolls. Moderately gently, but it definitely rolls. It's the sort of terrain that a fast tandem with fresh riders and a clear road in front of it can eat up quite well, but a fast tandem with tired riders, a headwind and a road full of solo cyclists in front gets dropped from the pack pretty quickly, although we were never out of touch - the open road meant that we usually got to the back of the bunch just in time for the next uphill. I forget how often I reminded @rvw that we need to learn how to climb standing up. And thanks to @Adrian for his duty as TEC behind us.

That was pretty much a perfect night. Our GPS tells us that we only covered the 45 miles to Maldon at 12.1mph moving average, which surprises me - it felt quicker. The usual mildly tiresome flirtation with London traffic was over much more quickly than usual - we were at the limit of the streetlights and crossing the M25 a round 2 hours after leaving HPC (10 minutes early). Team "slow" certainly didn't hang around on the way to Mersea, arriving with perfect synchronicity as the Mersea ferry (it's a floating teatray, which leaks) hove into view to land on the beach.

Brightlingsea to Harwich isn't that exciting - it's miles of scrubby suburbia and rough pasture, increasingly into a stiff headwind. Once the Harwich ferryman had been roused from his bed (and hangover) by the harbourmaster, and once he'd negotiated that the ferry would carry the tandem whole rather than chopped up into little bits, put into carrier bags and chucked into the harbour, we set off for Felixstowe. The whole character of Suffolk is different from Essex - self-consciously pretty rather than rough and ready, sleepy rather than entrepreneurial. Felixstowe itself (apart from the stiff pull up to the cliff-top) is a lovely place to ride through, and the breakfast at the other end didn't disappoint - although the ferryman did admit to us that there was a bit of mateship going on - the ferry owner also owns the cafe.

And then across the Deben in a little dinghy which was going sideways against the strong tidal and fluvial flow into rolling Suffolk. Despite the terrain I really enjoyed that bit of the route - almost no traffic, generous tractor drivers (thanks especially to the one who went right off the road when he saw a car doing a suicide pass), glorious sunshine and increasingly large numbers of cyclists. At a junction we passed a very large group (30 odd) from what looked one of the Ipswich clubs judging by the jerseys, and also saw a tandem. Reportedly they said "look, it's the Fridays" - so if it was you, hello. Whoever had the idea to stop for icecreams - thank you. A minty Magnum was perfect.

The final run in to Southwold is a lovely route - there's a mostly tarmaced bridleway across the Blythe from Walberswick. And so to beers. The first three went down very quickly. We waved goodbye to team mad, who were going back to Ipswich, bagged up the tandem (the back bit fits very neatly on a train luggage shelf, and the rest in its bag behind the seat) before getting the taxi to Darsham. We arrived in perfect time, 4 minutes before the train.

Here's our GPS: http://www.wikiloc.com/wikiloc/view.do?id=5157505. 122 miles in 10:19, according to that. I usually go by the computer on the bike, but for some reason after 10 miles it decided it wasn't go to do trip calculations any more.


----------



## srw (1 Sep 2013)

I think the grand total of mechanicals was 4. TC's broken spoke, and three shipped chains.


----------



## StuAff (1 Sep 2013)

Excellent stuff. Looking forward to the second edition even more now.


----------



## srw (1 Sep 2013)

I was almost the last into the shop - they did seem quite pleased to be able to take another £30 from us before they closed - and also sell some rashers of bacon. By that stage of the day I'd had enough bacon to last me for a while.


----------



## StuAff (1 Sep 2013)

2627662 said:


>


If you buy something from a shop and eat it there, does that not make it shop refuse? The staff clearly thought not.


----------



## srw (1 Sep 2013)

One more memory. Somewhere in Suffolk - I think on the road into Walberswick. A short stretch of uphill. We have a clear run at the downhill, and get up enough speed to make it to the top. We even pass Mr Legg, who seems to have spent the entire last 30 miles in the 20-tooth cog on his cassette.


----------



## srw (1 Sep 2013)

Another memory (last one before I get out of bed, I promise). While we were waiting for the second ferry 'cross the Deben the first of the youngsters who'd been launching the yachts set off. Seriously good sailors - they seemed to be headed straight for one of the boats moored midstream, but by dint of a bit of body-stretching over the side missed it by a whisker. Given the combination of stiff wind and fast current, that was impressive.


----------



## rvw (1 Sep 2013)

Another hearty thanks from me to @dellzeqq for all the organisation. It was another really glorious night and even the headwind up through Suffolk couldn't spoil such a fabulous morning. I happen to love ferries so wasn't at all bothered by traversing a river in a leaky tea-tray. It all just adds to the fun.

Overheard at some stage during that section, from Suzie: "Cycling's really all about the mind, isn't it? Oh - and food."

And good company, beer and cider!


----------



## wanda2010 (1 Sep 2013)

Now looking forward to the next one.


----------



## Tim Hall (1 Sep 2013)

srw said:


> At a junction we passed a very large group (30 odd) from what looked one of the Ipswich clubs judging by the jerseys, and also saw a tandem. Reportedly they said "look, it's the Fridays" - so if it was you, hello.



My sinister agents suggest that was fboab and (presumably) Chris S from YACF. Rock hard audaxers, like a zillion miles a week, LEL that sort of thing. fboab has complimented me on my fine pumping action in the past.


----------



## srw (1 Sep 2013)

Tim Hall said:


> My sinister agents suggest that was fboab and (presumably) Chris S from YACF. Rock hard audaxers, like a zillion miles a week, LEL that sort of thing. fboab has complimented me on my fine pumping action in the past.


Say hello next time you have the chance. It was one of our zipping-down-the-hill-to-tag-on-to-the-back-of-the-group moments, so I got nothing more than "it's a blue tandem".


----------



## CharlieB (2 Sep 2013)

Well, that was a ride and a half.
Strictly speaking, it's three.
It's the wonders of a large portion of the Southend FNRttC, then the dash across the flatlands of Essex to get the Mersea and Harwich ferries, and finally a wonderful day ride through some of Suffolk's finest farmland.
It took forever to get out of London suburbia, as we were caught at (almost?) every single red light going. You don't realise just how many there are until that happens.
A degree of cloud cover kept the temperature warm enough not to need a jacket.
Once clear of Brentwood, we seemed to acquire wings, and onto Maldon for a brief refuelling stop. The fast team reached the ferry at Mersea in about an hour, and sped on after sorting TC's spoke issue to Harwich where Graham's M & D were waiting with coffee, juice and ginger nuts. *It was much appreciated, thank you so much.*
Meeting Andyman at the other side, where he escorted us to the breakfast stop in a nice location at the far end of Felixstowe, before we got the third ferry across to Bawdsey, where the boffins invented and tested radar.
From then on, a leisurely ride across Suffolk, where everyone seemd in good form and spirits, not least because of perfect weather conditions, a headwind notwithstanding.
It was a terrific sight for quite a long stretch where the front four (or five?) were all in Friday's tops, flying red stars, and it was somewhere along there where the tandemistas passed the comment _passim_. Lots of piggies in the fields.
We reached Southwold at precisely two o'clock, where Adnams in brown and ruby varieties was a welcome refresher, underneath the lighthouse.
Team Ipswich left at about three thirty to get a booked train, with a refuelling stop at Leiston for chips. Finding the chippie we visted last year was no longer there, we had a typically Suffolk conversation with some locals when we asked the whereabout of an alternative.
'Do you know where there's a fish and chip shop, please?'
'Well there's one up there, but you don't want to go to that one. There's another one down that way, but we don't think that one's good either.' Etc…
After waiting for the chosen establishment to open, we looked a bit tight for time to get to Ipswich, so it was another frantic dash for the final 25 miles, led by Graham at a phenomenal rate, where we got to the train station with 25 minutes to spare.
Big Michael and I discovered the down side of not booking a ticket in advance when we found the single fare was £36 into London, and no Network Card acceptance.
Thank you to Simon for dreaming up the most excellent FNRttC route ever (ever ever).

You lucky lucky people on Friday - you're in for a treat - and the weather forecast is looking good.


----------



## Gordon P (2 Sep 2013)

@srw's reference to Team Mad (Southwold to Ipswich) was prescient - if only I had known! it was hard & I don't think I will repeat the experience this week: I am investigating Darsham options! Apart from that it was as others have said a glorious ride & I am very happy to have the honour of doing it to Fridays in succession. And I am glad to have been one of the 4 in Team Mad - I just don't want to do it again.


----------



## PaulRide (2 Sep 2013)

I am excited at the prospect of this coming weekend's ride but also apprehensive as I have niggling knee pains. They've not been enough to get in the way of riding (which has included some fairly challenging gradients in North Yorkshire last week) but I bet they'll make themselves felt on the ride to Southwold. I may have to put in a bid to be on the second ferry crossings, if you see what I mean. Ibuprofen and a support bandage will be part of my luggage.


----------



## StuartG (2 Sep 2013)

My greatest ride ever. Possibly because it was my most feared one.

When I booked I thought Southwold was somewhere south of Dunwich. Wrong! 122 miles matched LonJog day 1 but then I was fit and young and had half a dozen training tons under the belt. This year I haven't done a single one and many of my rides were short and slow as I trained up my better half.

The first bit to Stock was easy. But then I usually do that by Brompton so that said little - unlike the lady who was not impressed by our self congratulatory conversation so we obediently 'sodded off' to Maldon in praise of Tescos. DZ was obviously hallucinating by this stage as he asked if I would like to join Team Fast. TC with no spokes is faster than me!

And so that delightful amble through the Tolleshunts to Mersea Island. Its well worth doing in the light. If only we could arrange to do Brightlingsea to Harwich in the dark!

The Suffolk Alps were a surprise to me and my OS map. It led to a never ending tussle between the tandem and me - overtaking them on ups and being crushed on the downs. But fatigue refused to come. Mind you true speed didn't either so I troubled neither TEC Adrian nor the upfront guys and guyesses.

Southwold was a disappointment. Only because I felt I might have another 20 miles in the legs which would have made it my longest ride ever. But when the choice is n+1 pints of Adnams or trying to keep in touch with Charlie on a roll back to Ipswich - the sensible choice was taken. Sensible ... well thanks to DZ for the last major part of the trip - leading the way out of town. He said there was only one road but it looked like many. As Suse, Dell & TC peeled off to party the night - I and (I'm very sorry but remembering which foot to put down next left no room for names) sped off to Darsham Station. 8 miles at speed (ahem my speed) remarkably clears the head of drink but replaces it with not much else. I had a great chat with goodness knows who about goodness knows what while we waited for the train. I slept to Ipswich. He slept to London so that didn't add much.

Finally I bailed at Stratford for my first journey on the northern section of the Overground. Oh what a party was going on. Half a dozen with trick bikes (red chains, golden tyres ...) fancy dress with added music - who needs to club when you have an Oyster card?

Transferred to the Southern section of the Overground from Canonbury. Same trains, different clientele. Beggars not the Beautiful. Got home just before ten. Set off the burglar alarm. 134 on the clock. Very happy. Thank you Dell. Thank you Gordon for keeping faith with the young.

Stonking ride. Team 2 prepare for heaven via Romford.


----------



## BigGee (2 Sep 2013)

The Brightlingsea to Harwich leg seems to be being voted the least popular part of the trip. Partly I am sure due to the headwind and everyones need to get some food on board by this stage.

The alternative routes into the town are along the bypass A604, which we had to do by necessity last year due to being left high and dry on the beach, but I can assure you is an even worse experience, especially into the wind.

The best route in is along the Stour valley, basically following the railway line past mistley, wrabness and then into town via ramsey village. It is a ride much more pleasing on the eye, but maybe not quite so good on the legs as it would be 2-3 miles further. if we had the time though, I'd still rather go that way!


----------



## wanda2010 (2 Sep 2013)

@StuartG I may need to borrow your legs on Friday as I've not been on a bike in 7 weeks, so am a little concerned about stamina although I'm hoping my 3 times per week running sessions will have some value.


----------



## PaulRide (2 Sep 2013)

2629508 said:


> I'll wish you luck with that one.


 
Thank you Adrian. I suspect that my ability to do the speedy stints last year was largely down to the valiant work of Big Michael who barged the wind out of our way to ensure we got to the beach hours before the ferryman did.


----------



## StuartG (2 Sep 2013)

wanda2010 said:


> @StuartG I may need to borrow your legs on Friday as I've not been on a bike in 7 weeks


Wow - do I get your legs for the weekend


----------



## wanda2010 (2 Sep 2013)

StuartG said:


> Wow - do I get your legs for the weekend


Sorry, no. The plan is to use my legs for the first half then bolt yours onto mine for the second half, or when mine start to flag


----------



## wanda2010 (2 Sep 2013)

I knew there was a flaw in this plan :-)


----------



## Eddie_C (2 Sep 2013)

Gordon P said:


> @srw's reference to Team Mad (Southwold to Ipswich) was prescient - if only I had known! it was hard & I don't think I will repeat the experience this week: I am investigating Darsham options! Apart from that it was as others have said a glorious ride & I am very happy to have the honour of doing it to Fridays in succession. And I am glad to have been one of the 4 in Team Mad - I just don't want to do it again.



Gordon - I've a ticket from Darsham to connect with the 1843 at Ipswich. I was planning to ride back to Ipswich so happy to swop tickets.
Eddie


----------



## dellzeqq (3 Sep 2013)

the weather forecast was so dire last night that I went to bed contemplating writing to people and asking them if they wanted it put back to September 27th.

It's now changed completely, and while the Met Office is saying some rain, Metcheck is promising about a millimetre, the Norwegians are telling us that it will be dry.

(Don't mention the headwind, Simon, don't mention the headwind...)


----------



## StuAff (3 Sep 2013)

Headwind just means a tailwind for anyone riding to Ipswich.


----------



## Wobblers (3 Sep 2013)

StuAff said:


> Headwind just means a tailwind for anyone riding to Ipswich.



I admire your positive attitude. (Unless the wind changes direction during the day... )


----------



## Gordon P (3 Sep 2013)

Eddie_C said:


> Gordon - I've a ticket from Darsham to connect with the 1843 at Ipswich. I was planning to ride back to Ipswich so happy to swop tickets.
> Eddie


Well I need no further persuasion: thank you. 
I assume you have read comments above regarding Team Mad? but then you are one of the young set....
If you have taken enough food on board & don't have to stop in Leiston you will be fine. But there's the rub. There must be shops in Southwold selling food but they were not obvious. 
One option is the Village Store in Westleton. Comments above about it closing refer to a 1 to 2 p.m. lunch hour; it was open again when we went past going south. When I went in my mind was focused on a fat ice cream but I think they did have some other things....


----------



## Gordon P (3 Sep 2013)

StuAff said:


> Headwind just means a tailwind for anyone riding to Ipswich.


Yes that would be logical. However, halfway to Ipswich something happened & it became a headwind again.


----------



## CharlieB (3 Sep 2013)

Gordon P said:


> Well I need no further persuasion: thank you.
> I assume you have read comments above regarding Team Mad? but then you are one of the young set....
> If you have taken enough food on board & don't have to stop in Leiston you will be fine. But there's the rub. *There must be shops in Southwold selling food but they were not obvious*.
> One option is the Village Store in Westleton. Comments above about it closing refer to a 1 to 2 p.m. lunch hour; it was open again when we went past going south. When I went in my mind was focused on a fat ice cream but I think they did have some other things....


 There was a Tesco (if you must) Express just to the left of the archway entrance to the brewery.


----------



## dellzeqq (3 Sep 2013)

there's a Co-op. Cheap Chablis.

the forecasts are looking good


----------



## User10571 (3 Sep 2013)

Slick.
That is all.


----------



## martint235 (3 Sep 2013)

Email sent earlier politely withdrawing.


----------



## StuAff (3 Sep 2013)

martint235 said:


> Email sent earlier politely withdrawing.


Unlike.


----------



## dellzeqq (4 Sep 2013)

Olaf S (team fast)
Gordon P (team fast leader)
Paul Rd (team fast)
Sonia W
Stuart A (team fast)
Ian At (team fast)
Cate R
Eddie C (team fast)
Howard K
John K
Susie F
Martin B (team fast)
Andy M (team fast)
Simon L
Mary L (team fast)
Tacey L

if all nine of team fast get to the beach together, one of them will be left on the beach to go over in the second crossing. Don't let the words 'team fast' worry you. The ride from Maldon to Mersea is pan flat, and I know exactly what people are capable of. I'll text ahead to the ferryman with an ETA from Maldon.

the bad news is that showers are forecast for the latter part of the ride. The good news is that the wind is now forecast as southerly rather than northerly. 

E-mail sent out...........

_dear all

The weather forecast is still all over the shop. The bad news is that both the Met Office and the Norwegians are predicting showers for the latter part of the ride, but the good news is that the wind predictions are now southerly rather than northerly.

My strong advice is to wear light, flexible layers, and remember that, notwithstanding the showers, it will probably be a good deal warmer in the morning than at night - so you'll need to take one layer off. The temperature may go down to ten degrees beyond Maldon, which is cooler than of late.

For what it's worth I'll probably start with a long sleeved vest and a close fitting long sleeved jacket with a lightweight waterproof rolled up in my bottle cage. If it gets cool I'll put the waterproof on over the top.

You don't need a lock on the ride - we stay with the bikes the entire time. Bring at least two inner tubes, and if you use anything other than Presta valves make sure you have a pump. 

Get rid of every ounce of weight you don't need. Mudguards, racks, have them off. Check and double check your tyres, spokes and brakes. Remember to put fresh batteries in your lights.

It's 48 miles to the first stop at Tesco in Maldon, so bring a drink and some energy food - energy bars, cheese, chicken, ham are all good, particularly in combination. 

At Maldon we'll split in to two groups. Gordon will lead the faster group across country to Mersea (65 miles) to meet the first boat across the River Colne. He and Andy will then take them up to Harwich (84 miles) to meet the especially-arranged 8.15 ferry to Felixstowe. Andy will then lead them to the breakfast stop at Felixstowe Ferry (89 miles). The not quite so fast group will follow on, catching the second boat across the Colne, making our way up to Harwich and taking the especially arranged 9.00 ferry to Felixstowe. We'll all meet up at Felixstowe Ferry, and, having had breakfast, cross the River Deben together at about 11.00, getting to Southwold at about 14.00.

This is a long ride, but do-able. Jenny and Susie arrived at Southwold in high spirits last week, despite a headwind for the last thirty miles - not least because they were carrying next to nothing. It's down to teamwork - I'll be keeping the ride together as much as possible, keeping the speed down at the front. That may be a little frustrating for the speedier riders, but it will probably mean that we get there earlier as a result.

See you on Friday night

Simon_


----------



## mmmmartin (4 Sep 2013)

As I am in Vienna, I assume the Martin B of team fast is one different from myself?


----------



## srw (4 Sep 2013)

A word to the penny-wise - last Friday we looked at train times, and could have bought £15 singles to London from Darsham if we'd committed to a particular train. Instead we spent £39 each on walk-up fares. It would have been cheaper to buy a single for two different trains...

We got the 1549 without too much difficulty with the help of a cab from Southwold. The 1749 would have been easy even riding back to Darsham.


----------



## dellzeqq (4 Sep 2013)

mmmmartin said:


> As I am in Vienna, I assume the Martin B of team fast is one different from myself?


it is indeed. Martin B hails from Norwich and is a tricyclist. Except this time he will be a bicyclist


----------



## srw (5 Sep 2013)

If we hate tandems this much, how much do we hate tricycles?


----------



## dellzeqq (5 Sep 2013)

srw said:


> If we hate tandems this much, how much do we hate tricycles?


hence Martin's conversion to two wheels. In fairness it would be tricky to get a trike on the landing craft


----------



## Gordon P (5 Sep 2013)

srw said:


> If we hate tandems this much, how much do we hate tricycles?


& how would the tandem trike I saw out today get rated?


----------



## dellzeqq (5 Sep 2013)

wind looking good, but rain looking more consistent, if light.


----------



## CharlieB (6 Sep 2013)

Good luck, one and all. If my commute home tonight is anything to go by, you'll have a fine tail wind.
I hope it remains dry, stay safe!


----------



## wanda2010 (6 Sep 2013)

Grovelling apols sent. Fun ride everyone, jetlag/tiredness has me beaten. Next week.


----------



## theclaud (7 Sep 2013)

User13710 said:


> They're really not doing enough to keep us informed of progress.


I have reliable intelligence that Adnams Ales are being consumed. Oodathortit?!


----------



## theclaud (7 Sep 2013)

2639323 said:


> That just shows a lack of imagination.


The word "luscious" has also been mentioned.


----------



## ianrauk (7 Sep 2013)

What a fantastic ride. It couldn't have gone better. Weather was great, there was no rain, quite mild and a tailwind all the way. No mechanical's either. There really are some absolutely lovely cycling roads on this FNR. The run to the ferry (led by quick legs @Gordon P ) was a dream. Team fast arrived at Harwich at 7.28am precisely, where I hung around for a few minutes, said my goodbyes and then returned for my solo SMRbtH. Bumping into the second team shortly after. 187 miles on the old bike clock, batting a horrid headwing a lot of the way and a quick (refreshing) shower in Bexley. Walked through the door at about 2.30pm. Sat in chair and had an hours kip. Which wasn't bad considering a noisy little 3 year old was using me as a climbing frame.
I think this is my favourite FNR.


----------



## User10571 (7 Sep 2013)

^
Nice one, mate.
Impressive mileage.
Don't suppose you clocked half a dozen or so LFGSS fixies heading for Clacton-on-sea in the course of your return run?
I was supposed to have been on that, but the duvet got the better of me this morning.


----------



## theclaud (7 Sep 2013)

ianrauk said:


> I think this is my favourite FNR.



You might even finish it one day...


----------



## ianrauk (7 Sep 2013)

theclaud said:


> You might even finish it one day...




Oh don't you start Miss.


----------



## ianrauk (7 Sep 2013)

User10571 said:


> ^
> Nice one, mate.
> Impressive mileage.
> Don't suppose you clocked half a dozen or so LFGSS fixies heading for Clacton-on-sea in the course of your return run?
> I was supposed to have been on that, but the duvet got the better of me this morning.




No mate.. not seen.


----------



## andyman (7 Sep 2013)

theclaud said:


> I have reliable intelligence that Adnams Ales are being consumed. Oodathortit?!


My assurance that the Adnams Gunhill ( http://adnams.co.uk/beer/our-beers/adnams-gunhill/ ) is a fine ale worth the trip


----------



## andyman (8 Sep 2013)

A few ales, a nap on arrival home, a (superb and very spicy) ckicken dhansak and a good nights sleep, I am now suitable recovered to blog this epic trip, its highs and low(s).

Living in the burbs my night began with a jaunt to the smoke courtesy of Greater Anglia (much the same as most of my fellow iders would endure to end their trips). Normally uneventful but tonight with a twist. 

Wishing to park as close to the guards van and my beloved steed, I found myself 'in the back row' amongst the normal train travelling faces. As soon as we departed it was clear the solitude of my journey would be interrupted by the largish guy sitting adjacent to me with an ipad, no earphones and one of those kids cartoons and associated sounds of mayhem, playing at full tilt.

"Suffer it Andy" I thought.

Alas was not to be, by Manningtree no amount of Metro meditation could take my mind off the interminable racket.

"Excuse me I wonder if I could ask you to tun the volume down, or perhaps use some earphones?" 
.....
"Oh, sorry, you dont speak English"
..... gestures, hands to ears, fingers to device....

Seemed to do the trick, down came the volume.

Oh dear, out comes mobile I see (from the corner of my eye) and then follows 10-15 minutes of highly excited, very loud diatribe of a foreign tongue supplemented with full windmill arm gestures. The only thing I could make out was the occasional '*uck' and '*hit".

To say my mind began racing would of course be an understatement. I could see it now as I lay on a Liverpool St station broken body alongside broken bike, why did I have to ask him to turn the bloody thing down?

It didnt work out that way of course, it was my mind going off on a line of thought that festers and becomes mentally intolerable but in reality far from the truth.

And that same mental thing happened a second time to me that night after the Maldon-Mersea time trial led by the oldest swinger in town, dear Gordon.

It was annoying coming across town from L St to Victoria to meet the group, I know that area very well after living there for five years, but every corner presented new road works, new diversions, blocked off alleys (I cant wait to review my GPS!). In the end I made it in good time and enjoyed pre ride banter and the obligatory Nero coffee with my peers.

HPC was very uneventful. Our lord and master had requested an early meet and a swift getaway. "Hello. OK we are all her. Lets go." and we did!

The run out East through town, out to Ilford came and went quickly and before long we were in pastures green and the first (very timely) convenience stop. Coffee I am told brings on a greater than actual need to relieve oneself.

As I cornered the fence of a suitably remote property, my front light beam shone straight across my path and unfortunately for me, masked the near four foot ditch I was about to drop into. It wasn't so much the drop, or the firm landing. Not even the embarrassing shriek I let out (much to the amusement of several of my colleagues that were close) but the fact that I grabbed the fence with my left hand meant my left shoulder twisted violently as I went down. Ouch!

Comedy over, no real harm done and after all I did get to relieve myself.

We got to Brentwood in good time, helped probably by a complete lack of red lights (unlike the previous week I hear) and a group that were clearly not going to be separated - this was to be another memory of the ride. Every time Simon called a stop to regroup "....are we all up? Oh, we are all up. OK, lets push on" It became amusing!

The banana that had resided in my rear pocket I'm afraid was an unknown casualty of the ditch incident. Had I had two pieces of bread, it might of made a decent sandwich, but as an unintended puree I'm afraid it hit the bin - well, not the bit that now lined my packet!

The roads were extremely wet after our stop, I dont think there was a person that hadn't banked on the rain beginning at anytime. But it didn't, it simply hid itself from us only leaving behind its trace. It was actually quite cooling having that wheel spray on the occasional speedy sections. 

And so to Maldon where I managed to find a Rocket Fuel coffee. I was surprised at how few of my night riding pals had never seen these 'heat in a can' coffees now available at most supermarkets. Anyway it went down a treat.

In order to negate an extended wait on the beach at Mersea whilst waiting for the turn around of the ferry, the group split into two groups. The first setting off very quickly with the second, at a more leisurely pace to create said gap between arrivals.

For what ever reason, Simon deemed that I be in the fast group and so began my first experience of something on these rides.

Interlude - off to watch race in Ipswich, (comes pas my house) more to follow later...


----------



## ianrauk (8 Sep 2013)

Oh yes @Gordon P 's most excellent race with a rabbit.... the rabbit won...just..I though it had decided to take the Mersea ferry with us.


----------



## Gordon P (8 Sep 2013)

Others have (& continue) written about how sublime this ride is: the skies, the sunrise, the roads. After the arrivee at Southwold however, it is the subliminals that sneak in...

Having sworn myself to Darsham following last week's stretch of a return ride to Ipswich, I found myself all too easily persuaded to return to my adolescence & join Team Mad again. This week's version included Redfalo & Eddie_ C.

We self-diagnosed as more sane than last week's & cut down the self-medication to only 1 pint of brown beer each (although I think Prof Dellzeqq, PhD (Bandaged Ukneewersity) wanted to prescribe more strong drink). We also visited a deli to take quantities of flavoursome filled carbohydrate on board to avoid the awkward surgery hours of the chip shop in Leiston.

A mellow warm following wind had taken us north but now we were immediately into a much wilder ride. The wind off the sea as we pedalled back across the valley to Walberswick had me hallucinating flight. Forget the simple concepts of tail or head wind: this one swirled around us like mental demons attacking on all fronts at once (what does Adnam’s put in its beer?)

But it is a curious thing, repeating a long ride within a week. Every one of the 164 miles was familiar & they all rolled out in front of us, leaving more room for enjoyment of the cumulus scudding across the blue sky, the sun dodging in front & behind them, the huge fields, the rolling flatlands (?).

In Leiston we swapped last week’s low wall for the scruffy tarmac of an abandoned boozer by the traffic lights & took stock as we refuelled. We seemed to have plenty of time but agreed that we had to stay focus before the fatigue of prolonged sleeplessness was added to the accumulated miles. We pressed on, revisited the by road that took us to Snape, glimpsed the “Woodbridge 10” sign, crossed the Melton level crossing & took another break on a grass verge.

A navigational error occurred: I took the wrong exit at a roundabout & realised I had led my comrades on to the A12!!! OMG. Paranoia is a terrible thing & so real! I hugged the narrow ribbon to the left of the rumble strip (Eddie later revealed his concern that the rumble strip is to wake up dozing drivers), was grateful for the “Park & Ride 1 mile” sign - & then saw a sign that suggested we had to move across 2 lanes to the outside lane & turn right! How the **** was that going to happen. Happily it was only across a queue of cars at lights but it all meant that we arrived into Ipswich on something more like the Romford Road than we had last week. Flatter & noisier than the peaceful but steep Beacon Hill so a mixed blessing.

Thank you Eddie & Redfalo for cutting me slack about putting your lives so at risk. Soon after, the Vorsprung durch Technik GPS leadership on the Moulton’s bars led us on a shorter route than thee ring road to the railway station, although it did involve a multi-lane one way system & a hill…

There we had time for 2 pints (each) of yellow & black beer & an extraordinary encounter with a Glaswegian (see the account on FB). Too happy & excited to sleep on the train we talked all the way to Liv St.

I arrived home at 8.30 with a broad smile on my face at the end of a wonderful day. Thank you to all 13 fellow riders.


----------



## StuAff (8 Sep 2013)

I could write (at length) about the issues I have with this ride on paper, and in practice. If it were down to me, I'd cut out the ferries and their associated faffage and expense (I like those almost aspects as much as I like Bog Road), and give everyone (and there could be lots more people) at least three hours extra drinking/eating/sleeping time, or for AH's entreaties for a breather to get more frequent answers. But it isn't down to me, and I know that would fall on deaf ears. I might as well try to argue that Simon needs a compact chainset and/or nice sensible cassette  Take those issues as read. But if one's going to faff around on boats or waiting for them, there's no finer bunch of people to do it with.

I missed the first ride last year, as a (most splendid) night out Saturday made a straight choice between one or the other, with combining the two impossible. No such conflicts this time round, and I'd booked the time off work as well. Five days of leave had been whittled down to two for other outings, but that still left a nice, relaxing day out on Thursday (119 miles, 6,300 ft of climbing in 25 degrees....), and the pleasant change of preparing for an FNRttC without work getting in the way. Last minute checks, a nap in the afternoon (even with time off I don't usually, but then we've usually arrived at our destination in the morning, so more rest seemed prudent), and an earlier, faster train. Over to Victoria for food shopping (memories of what seemed like a five-minute stop in Maldon on my last visit fresh in my mind) and a more-select-than-usual meet-up. And then over to HPC. No safety talk (!) and as the fourteen attendees were all in place, we left early, which proved very advantageous later on.

The exit of London was fairly uneventful- relatively few incidences of numpty drivers, and in my case the minor annoyance of forgetting to turn the Garmin on again until I got to the Embankment (I'm sure I must have lost a Strava KOM or two....ha ha). The usual Essex nightlife tottering about and making itself heard in relatively amusing fashion (the idea that people cycle, and at night, never ceases to amaze them). On past Brentwood (dear Essex County Council. Tear up those blasted cobblestones. Thanks) and through Buttsbury Ford. Yes, through, snorkels not required. When we got to Maldon, our rapid tailwind-assisted progress meant that (praise be) we had enough time for a proper stop without the immediate need for someone to start hammering up the road in order to make Ferry no.1. After a decent interval, Team Gordon was dispatched onwards, and as the Normandy veterans know, our leader's seemingly found some form of EPO-enhanced vegetation for his diet. Andy wasn't the only one who wished for the pace to ease a touch at times, though I generally found it comfortably testing (I tend to not push myself as hard as I can manage on my own, so this is certainly not a complaint). I found myself TEC a few times, but the trail of red lights stayed fairly constant. As I approached the beach, I did wonder if I'd gone the right way (that stretch does go on a bit), but Olaf came along, confirmed it was the one true path, and I followed him on till the ferry. A little breather at Brightlingsea (sand removal opportunity, plus we were still making great time) before on to Harwich, at slightly gentler pace (or so it seemed) and ferry two. We bid farewell to Ian and waited for the ferry. And waited. Team Slightly Less Quick joined us. The wait was so long, even the cafe was open (special Harwich veteran reference there....).

Team Gordon (slightly revised edition) took the first ferry. After the trip (crew members amiable enough, even if they don't like tandems) and yet another beach walk, on we went to our breakfast stop, via a lovely climb or two that I'm sure Susie didn't swear about at all. Splendid breakfasts rapidly demolished, and we were joined again by the second contingent. The next ferry ride (grumpier crew members), a short wait for the second ferry, and on the reunited group went. Warm weather required layer removals. Wind picking up, to the irritation of many. Scenery remained fab. Pause at Westleton for ice cream (I had neither the spare cash nor the inclination). On through Walberswick, past a rather splendid water tower, and on to Southwold at about a quarter to one. Very pretty, and if you like Adnam's I certainly can see the attraction (bit of a company town). The weather did the seafront no favours though. Looked grim out there. As I had plenty of time before my booked train, plenty of time for nattering, eating and shopping for my tea (just in case time pressed later on). Joined Paul and Mary on to Darsham- we allowed well over an hour but despite fatigue, the wind and lumpiness (oh, and my navigational query) we flew along and got to the station in under 45 minutes. Trains back to Liverpool Street were uneventful. Ride back to Waterloo sadly wasn't. I don't think I managed to go straight through one set of lights, seventeen minutes to travel barely two miles. Nonetheless, back in time for the next fast service to Pompey.

Thanks everyone.

Same time next week?


----------



## BigGee (8 Sep 2013)

Gordon P said:


> Having sworn myself to Darsham following last week's stretch of a return ride to Ipswich, I found myself all too easily persuaded to return to my adolescence & join Team Mad again. This week's version included Redfalo & Eddie_ C.


 
Well done Gordon, we knew you could do it!

Never say never again!


----------



## PaulRide (9 Sep 2013)

A fab ride - many thanks to Simon for planning and managing an excursion that was seamless where we wanted it to be seamless (oh that roll down from Maldon to Mersea was dynamic perfection!) and pleasantly patchworked when that was what we preferred.

Lovely to meet some of the people who have become regulars on these rides while other bits of life kept me away. Thanks to Gordon for the cheery banter and compelling pacemaking, to Ian for finding my unsuccessful rabbit-hunting so entertaining, to Howard and Eddie and (I think) John for unwarranted generosity with Adnams, to Stuart and Mary for the company on the return leg, to Andy for his cheeriness at all times but particularly as he emerged from the ditch (and also his demonstration of how important breakfast is), to Olaf for navigational reassurance, to Susie for not swearing too much and for enjoying Jupiter, to Martin for using his rear mudguard to trick me into thinking he was using a bottle dynamo, and to Tacey for chat about faint memories of British Columbia and stuff.

What skies they were - I was suprised and delighted to see how bright the stars were as we emerged from Brentwood, and almost expected to catch their reflections in the shiny wet roads through Stock. And the bizarre absence of rain was a sign of something, I'm sure. The angry glare of Felixstowe's container terminal floodlights was clearly visible as we left Maldon, reflected off the underside of that dramatic bank of stormclouds that had clearly given Essex a pretty good soaking before we got there.

The curlews, lapwings and turnstones at East Mersea were being pleasantly vocal and, as I walked along the beach, I made the intriguing discovery that, like mice, turnstones will not move if you approach them with a bright bike light until you are just a few feet away. Guest appearances were made by a hedgehog (close escape for a number of us) and a wol. And several hundred dead partridges on the road up to Walberswick.

I now have a small packet containing the now dried out wallet that we ran over near Great Bentley and I sincerely hope that Mr Amos of Walton-on-the-Naze is pleased to get his driving licence, tesco club card, guitar pick etc back. Well done Andy (I think) for spotting that.


----------



## ianrauk (9 Sep 2013)

aaahh.. sorry @PaulRide , the race with the bunny was you wasn't it? 
He must have covered a good 100 yards along the road as fast as his legs could carry him.

And a special mention to the Hedgehog for not getting run over.....just in time...


----------



## PaulRide (20 Sep 2013)

Oh, I've just remembered I need to report back on the wallet we picked up off the road near Gt Bentley.

I popped it in the post to the address given on the driving licence inside, and a couple of days later I got a grateful message from the owner's dad who seemed really pleased that there are decent folk out there.


----------



## ianrauk (20 Sep 2013)

PaulRide said:


> Oh, I've just remembered I need to report back on the wallet we picked up off the road near Gt Bentley.
> 
> I popped it in the post to the address given on the driving licence inside, and a couple of days later I got a grateful message from the owner's dad who seemed really pleased that there are decent folk out there.




Nice one


----------



## thom (9 Oct 2013)

Here is a strategy to increase the capacity of the ride perhaps ;-)


----------

